# Overhead work pics



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a few pics of an overhead line I ran from building to building for a metal recycling yard. The Head on the 2" mast is 19' above grade and the mast extends 5' above roof...you cannot see the stainless guy wire in the pic. The other building the head is about 18' above grade. I used tri-plex because of only pulling 120v at 30amps to the other shed for a few recepts and lights(don't worry ground rods were driven and building steel bonded).Since these pictures were taken they added another shed next to the one I fed, so we upgraded and ran a 240v 100a feeder underground in concrete to a weatherproof panel. That service now feeds compressors auto lifts to dismantle scrap cars.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

How high is the disconnect above grade? It looks really high.If the mast is 5' there looks like there is 5' below the roof. With 19' above grade that leaves the disco at 9' above grade.?????

Edit: Actually that looks like a JB and not a disco


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> How high is the disconnect above grade? It looks really high.If the mast is 5' there looks like there is 5' below the roof. With 19' above grade that leaves the disco at 9' above grade.?????
> 
> Edit: Actually that looks like a JB and not a disco


 I agree it looks like a 12x12 pvc j-box.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I agree it looks like a 12x12 pvc j-box.




So you make maybe 1 or 2 posts a day now and that's the best you can come up with? It looks like a 12 x 12 jb.....Really?:laughing::laughing:

I know your lurking more than you are posting.....you should join the troll union I just got in.:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> you should join the troll union I just got in.:thumbsup::jester:


So you will be riding the bench?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

TROLL UNION I want in I want in local # ??? tee shirts ??? no trolling in the winter tho :laughing: we would be union and all .....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Back to the Op that looks good - maybe not code compliant but good...those places take a beating. hope it last for a long time:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I agree it looks like a 12x12 pvc j-box.



That can't be... those are only for burying below grass, aren't they? :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Let's start the IBIEW...Let's start the International Brotherhood of Independent Electrical Workers...We are a non-union union.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> So you will be riding the bench?



You know I wouldn't join if I wasn't going to be an official in the chapter. Got to get a piece of those dues....:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> .....you should join the troll union I just got in.:thumbsup::jester:


 I already have and became a registered member. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> That can't be... those are only for burying below grass, aren't they? :laughing:


 Damn I forgot.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> you should join the troll union I just got in.:thumbsup::jester:


Was it just for the health benefits??

You could just marry a teacher...... :thumbup:


----------

